# Suche IMAP-Mailclient als Alternative zu Outlook



## Moritz123 (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

ich suche einen alternativen Mailclient zu Outlook. Das ansonsten ja ganz komfortable Programm schafft es leider nicht, einen gemeinsamen Posteingang für alle Imap-Konten zu benutzen, weshalb es für mich sehr unkomfortabel ist. Meine Situation ist folgende:

Ich habe einen Desktop-Rechner und einen Laptop. Hier hätte ich gerne einen gemeinsamen Posteingang, daher habe ich überlegt, meine Mailkonten auf IMAP umzustellen. Leider legt Outlook für jedes Konto einen eigenen Ordner an, was ich äußerst unkomfortabel finde. Darüberhinaus ist es scheinbar nicht möglich, Mail entgülig zu löschen - Outlook streicht die Mails zwar durch, löscht sie jedoch nicht vom Server. Da ich aber sehr viel Spam bekomme, muss ich immer nachträglich per Webmailer Spam oder ungewollte Mails von Hand löschen, was mir echt stinkt. Daher suche ich nach einer Alternative zu Outlook, die in der Lage ist, IMAP-Konten in einen gemeinsamen Posteingang zu empfangen und Mails aus dem Client heraus endgültig zu löschen. 
Ich benötige desweiteren eine Client- und keine Serverseitige Lösung, da ich keinen Root-Zugriff habe.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## zirag (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo, wie wäre es mit Mozilla Thunderbird ?
Ich nutze den Mail Client auch, und hab mehrere eMail Konten (zwar POP3 aber das ist ja egtl. egal ) 
Da kannst du bestimmen, ob die Mails in eigene Ordner oder alle in einen soll

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Moritz123 (21. Februar 2006)

Ist es denn bei Thunderbird möglich, Mails aus IMAP-Konten "richtig" (will heißen endgültig) zu löschen?


----------



## Nicki (21. Februar 2006)

Moritz123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es denn bei Thunderbird möglich, Mails aus IMAP-Konten "richtig" (will heißen endgültig) zu löschen?



So viel ich weiß funktioniert das bei Thunderbird.


----------



## gorim (22. Februar 2006)

Outlook kann E-Mails über IMAP auch endgültig löschen. Es gibt einen extra Menüpunkt dafür. Aber es nervt halt, erst markieren (durchstreichen) und dann endgültig löschen. Würde Thunderbird auch bevorzugen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Moritz123 (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

hab mir jetzt mal den Thunderbird installiert und werde mal testen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Februar 2006)

Wenn ein wenig Geld ausgeben kein Hindernis ist, wäre »The Bat!« von Ritlabs auch ein Alternative.

P.S.: ich verwende auch Thunderbird.


----------

